# *.py zu *.exe "konvertieren"



## kdc (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wie eine (ggf. auch mehre) python dateien in exe datein umwandle/konvertiere. 
Ich habs auch schon in google versucht. Leider hab ich dort nichts wirklich nützliches gefunden.
Kann mir vllt. jemand helfen


----------



## deepthroat (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi.

Wonach hast du denn gesucht? 

http://www.py2exe.org/

Gruß


----------



## zeroize (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe schon viele solcher Tools benutzt - kann aber keines davon empfehlen.
Die Libaries und der Parser werden in ein großes Blob gepackt und dann verwurstet - 
bei komplexeren Programmen funktioniert es garnicht, weil er die Bibliotheken garnicht erst findet.
Lieber Python in einer Minimalversion auf dem Rechner installieren.


----------



## Culebra (4. November 2008)

Als Alternativvorschlag könnte man dann noch IronPython verwenden. Dort kannst Du Skripte wirklich kompilieren, allerdings hast Du natürlich nicht alle Bibliotheken und musst .net verwenden.


----------

